# TV drops video.



## Toothless (Dec 28, 2014)

Hey guys. So I have this Sceptre TV that supports and has ran 1080p video and supported audio before. 

Suddenly, it doesn't matter if I'm gaming or not, but it'll just turn to "No Signal" and stop everything. Weird part is that Windows doesn't seem to see that the TV is getting no signal; instead my desktop acts as if nothing has happened before. 

The TV works with my laptop via HDMI with the same cable. I did a full reset on the TV and that didn't help. I tried using HDMI 2 instead of HDMI 1 on the TV and no difference. 

Unplugging did nothing.

Shutting off and turning on did nothing.

Cycling through inputs did nothing. 

Halp plz


----------



## Kursah (Dec 28, 2014)

Try different cable, try different device to the same input. Those would be the next steps I would try. If a different cable fixes it, sweet...if not..try a different device to that input...if that device has the same issues. it is your TV, if the device does not have the same issues, it's your other device.


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 28, 2014)

Yep I'm with Kursah. Try a different cable first.


----------



## Toothless (Dec 28, 2014)

I'll give it a try once I can find another cable.


----------



## Kursah (Dec 28, 2014)

HDMI cables are cheap and easy to come by. Amazon and Cables4Less. Cheap ones are fine.


----------



## Toothless (Dec 28, 2014)

Okay so what happens is that I tried it on my laptop. Video is there for 5 seconds and then cuts out. I'm talking full 1080p video and then no video suddenly. Could it really be the cable?


----------



## Toothless (Dec 28, 2014)

Bump. I'm able to get another HDMI cable but I *need* to confirm that it's the cable.


----------



## Kursah (Dec 28, 2014)

Tough to tell without testing. It could be your output device/connection, input device/connection, or cable. We can't tell you for sure without the right tools, resources and actually being there. I can get 8-10ft HDMI cables for less than 10 bucks shipped. So I don't see the NEED in confirming as it's good to have a spare around for such reasons imho.

We can't KNOW what is wrong with your screen as there are a couple of variables that can be causing your issue, there is know way for us to KNOW for sure what is going on with your TV based off of your description unfortunately. So you either need to get the right resources to diagnose it (a different cable, AND/OR device to test on that input) or replace the TV and hope that solves it.

I don't know what else you can possibly expect from us on the Internet side to do with what you need to diagnose physically...


----------



## PHaS3 (Dec 28, 2014)

I would suggest getting a new cable and trying, no need to confirm it's the cable first since if it is the cable the new one will just work. Besides, New cable is cheaper than trying a whole new tv and finding its the cable


----------



## Toothless (Dec 28, 2014)

Okay so new HDMI cable and the TV still did the thing. I know this might sound dumb but I dropped the refresh to 59hz to see if it'll stay.


----------



## Toothless (Dec 28, 2014)

UUUPPDDAATTEE:

It's a 59hz TV so I guess I fixed it..?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 28, 2014)

What model is the TV?  My guess is that the mainboard in the TV is going out.


----------



## Toothless (Dec 28, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> What model is the TV?  My guess is that the mainboard in the TV is going out.


Not sure, but all I know is that running it at 59hz instead of 60hz fixed it.


----------



## Kursah (Dec 28, 2014)

Great on changing to 59Hz. Might be a sync issue? Or as suggested above could be the mainboard going out. I hope that it's just a sync issue and all is good to go for ya! 

There should be a tag on the back of the TV that has all sorts of info like brand and model. Wouldn't hurt to look into it further.


----------



## Toothless (Dec 28, 2014)

Sceptre X240 and it was the sync being off. It says 50/60hz but it runs at 59hz with no issues. Strange.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 28, 2014)

Not all T's run the full 60Hz when it comes to PC, A Vizio i had way back just when FullHD was being introduced it was a 59Hz when it came to gaming.

Glad you got it sorted out .


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 28, 2014)

Toothless said:


> Sceptre X240 and it was the sync being off. It says 50/60hz but it runs at 59hz with no issues. Strange.


How old is this TV?  Reviews are wide-spread reporting death between 2-5 years--reviews are generally not good for it:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16889112033

Although glancing at it, none match what you are seeing.

Edit: This sounds close:


			
				William B. said:
			
		

> After a year the screen would go out with 1080p setting. Had to drop my cable box down to 720p then that stopped working. Now when I try to power it on the light just flashes red and blue.


Have you tried 1280 x 720 @ 60 Hz?


----------



## Toothless (Dec 29, 2014)

It's uh.. A good 5 years old now and still runs strong besides running at 60hz but it's always ran at 59hz so. I'm guessing that 60hz isn't strictly supported.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 29, 2014)

It is.  You'd have to look in the National Archives for a TV that only supports 30 Hz.  My guess is that some component on the mainboard is giving out so it can no longer handle 124,416,000 bytes/second but it can handle 122,342,400 bytes/second.  It will likely degrade further with time.

Running at 59 Hz can cause issues with full screen software.  I think if it were mine, I'd drop down to 720p and be looking to replace it.


----------



## Toothless (Dec 29, 2014)

Well, issue is that I'm limited to $20 for a 1080p monitor. If I was able to find a seller for a monitor then by all means I'd do it.


----------



## Toothless (Jan 17, 2015)

IT'S DOING IT AGAIN. 

So it worked for a good amount of time and poof. It won't detect either HDMI. I've tried two different cables.  Tried both desktop and laptop. Tried resetting and tweaking settings. Nothing works.


----------

